# Record TV on my Laptop



## Jamb06 (Aug 14, 2006)

Does anybody have any idea how I could record TV on to my laptop. I have my laptop connected to the television with an S-video cable and audio cable to watch films etc. from my laptopn on my TV. Do I need any type of input to my laptop and/or any software?


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

To record TV on your Laptop, you will need a TV tuner. If one didn't come standard on your laptop, you can get a USB or PCMCIA tuner. These, however, because they are external, can be lower quality if you don't spend enough money, so before purchasing, read the reviews!

To record TV, you will hook up your cable box/satelite reciver/antena into the VFH/UHF in, or the composite video/S-video in if the source has it. Then use the software to record from the input. It will convert the analog signal into a digital file on your hard disk, so remember to make sure you have enough hard disk space.

Here are some USB ones.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...48710226+1148410234&Submit=ENE&SubCategory=47


----------



## Jamb06 (Aug 14, 2006)

Thanks a lot for you help


----------

